# Brawley Farms, Northlands, spruce meadows, brandon



## groovy gurl (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi. I'm from vancouver island Bc. Yes Canada.

I'm planning on attending Brwaley farms horse show (oregon), spruce meadows (calgary) Northlands (edmonton) and maybe a show in Brandon Manitoba. Also possibly Monteray Mexico!!!!!!! anyone show here????


----------

